# I Broke My Coil Building Virginity



## Dr Evil (28/3/14)

So tonight I thought I'd give it a try rebuilding the coil of my mPT2, got some 28 gauge Kanthal from my good friend @BhavZ and went with 10 wraps which should give me about 1.5ohms. 

Not sure what it came out as though because i only have ego batteries and no ohm meter 

















Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (28/3/14)

That looks good. Well done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil (28/3/14)

Matthee said:


> That looks good. Well done.



Thanks Matthee, I'm super stoked. Now to get me an SVD and an RTA 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Die Kriek (28/3/14)

Dr Evil said:


> Thanks Matthee, I'm super stoked. Now to get me an SVD and an RTA
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (28/3/14)

Brilliant job man, now bring that coil here so we can see what she be pumping out at


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (28/3/14)

That looks perfect @Dr Evil, well done!

The first time is always a bit painfull, and there might be some bleeding  but after that its all about the enjoyment  

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chop007 (28/3/14)

Dr Evil said:


> So tonight I thought I'd give it a try rebuilding the coil of my mPT2, got some 28 gauge Kanthal from my good friend @BhavZ and went with 10 wraps which should give me about 1.5ohms.
> 
> Not sure what it came out as though because i only have ego batteries and no ohm meter
> 
> ...


Wow, dude that is a legendary coil, it glows from the center out. Very, very nicely done.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (28/3/14)

Dr Evil said:


> Thanks Matthee, I'm super stoked. Now to get me an SVD and an RTA
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


If you can build in that tight space, you can build anything!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil (28/3/14)

Thanks allot everyone, my Master Yoda aka @BhavZ has taught me well. I'm at his man cave now, tested the coil and it's at 1.5ohm spot on

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (28/3/14)

Nice coil man, I also built a few tonight, first one came out at 1 ohm, which strangely fires up on the MVP. But I decided to rather make another one instead. That one reads 2.2 which is what I'm gonna leave it at until tomorrow. 

Note to self, invest in a magnifying glass.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/3/14)

Dr Evil said:


> Thanks allot everyone, my Master Yoda aka @BhavZ has taught me well. I'm at his man cave now, tested the coil and it's at 1.5ohm spot on
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger



Congrats @Dr Evil - that is really good.
How does it vape compared to the stock coil?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil (28/3/14)

Silver said:


> Congrats @Dr Evil - that is really good.
> How does it vape compared to the stock coil?



Vape is mad, flavour on the cotton wick with the 1.5 coil produces great vapour on VM4

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## vaalboy (28/3/14)

Awesome coil!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (28/3/14)

Great coil, if you can coil a evod type head everything else is easy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Dr Evil (29/3/14)

Just built my second coil, much smoother experience compared to last night and even more tightly wrapped. I'm getting the hang of this now, bring on the SVD and RTA 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (29/3/14)

Yeah man, once you get the hang of it, it becomes second nature. Only tip and give is to take it slow and not be in a hurry to build it and if possible build under good lighting as that makes things a lot easier.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

